# old De Rosa



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh my!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Very cool!*

Do you know what year and size it is? 
Please post more pictures. What are you planning on doing with?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

mriddle said:


> Do you know what year and size it is?
> Please post more pictures. What are you planning on doing with?


Not mine. I just saw the pictures and posted 'em here.

It was found with upright bars and single speed, I think. As far as what year, don't know but luckily it's untouched.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

https://bikeadelic.blogspot.ca/2011/02/sensation-very-old-de-rosa.html


----------



## R-Know (Feb 18, 2012)

This looks like an old but very interesting frameset.


----------

